

InstaSource: On-demand tech magicians at your service - pearlsteinj
http://instasource.co/splash/hn

======
minimaxir
No, you can't just do a "Magic for X" and get away with it.

Skilled labor is not something you want done "Insta."

~~~
pearlsteinj
Hey Max, founder here. While we don’t deny that we believe a no interface
interface is a delightful way to receive services, we do believe that certain
people have use for a immediate technical assistance for everything from SSL
installation and word-press tweaks to writing a query for a large data set or
quick app debugging

~~~
minimaxir
And what happens if there's a server wipe while installing SSL? How can you
accurately recommend improvements to query data in a data set if you don't
know the schema/scale?

Magic is fine for a no interface interface since no human interaction is
necessary. If a random faceless person on the Internet was touching _my_
technical property, there had better be sufficient assurance of liability in
play because there is no element of trust.

~~~
sarreph
> there had better be sufficient assurance of liability in play because there
> is no element of trust

 _This_ is the most powerful counter-point against such a service. The reason
why Magic works so well is because your take-out or flowers order being 20
mins late is not the same as losing business data.

That said, I'm not _completely_ against the idea if the outsourcing method is
made more transparent and it turns out there are both high levels of quality
and liability assurance.

------
amelius
I want a system that can build an API and corresponding UI for any labor of my
choice :)

